# Kaplan Power Review



## frecoder78 (Jan 27, 2010)

Has anyone heard about Kaplan's new power review? good or bad? If so does anyone have it for sale?


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 27, 2010)

frecoder78 said:


> Has anyone heard about Kaplan's new power review? good or bad? If so does anyone have it for sale?


If it is similar to the "old" one...Go for it. It was a great help for me. Do not bother buying the review. Just buy the sample test and work, work, and when you are done working, work a bit more.

My :2cents:


----------



## nuclear bus (Jan 27, 2010)

frecoder78 said:


> Has anyone heard about Kaplan's new power review? good or bad? If so does anyone have it for sale?


Are you talking about the one that is $109 on the kaplan website? I saw this and was wondering the same thing. Heck at this point if I can find even the answer to one more test problem in a book I'd pay $100 

http://www.kaplanaecengineering.com/kaplan...uct_detail.aspx

If this is truly written specifically for the POWER exam, it might be worth a look. I'd like to hear if anybody has this version and if they think it is worth it.


----------



## frecoder78 (Jan 27, 2010)

Dark Knight said:


> frecoder78 said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone heard about Kaplan's new power review? good or bad? If so does anyone have it for sale?
> ...


Thanks a bunch dark night. I pretty much studied for 4 months this past April and didn't passed. The funny thing was that I felt confident I passed which concerns me. I'm going for another shot in April and hopefully I will get it this time around.


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 27, 2010)

Good luck Frecoder.

If you have questions do not hesitate and ask here. That is what we are here for. Somebody, I bet Flyer, will answer the questions.

The Kaplan's test it is not PE format but it will prepare you for the test because will go over the basic concepts in many areas. It worked for me. Will work for you.


----------



## CLTEE49 (Feb 3, 2010)

I just bought this and it seems to explain things really well. But nothing to indepth. All topics discussed were on the exam (except econ.) I like it better than Camara which just has too much information.

I haven't got around to working the practice exam.


----------



## Dark Knight (Feb 3, 2010)

CLTEE49 said:


> I haven't got around to working the practice exam.


The review it is not that good. The Practice Exam it is not PE style but it is good because will force you to work on basic concepts. Those are the ones that will make the difference at the end of the day at the PE exam.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 9, 2010)

Good discussion. I was going to start a new topic on this but I figured I would start here first. Along with the new Kaplan PE power review book, are there any additional exam preparation materials that anyone would recommend? I already have the NCEES power sample questions and solutions and have been working those. Any other tips would be appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## CLTEE49 (Feb 12, 2010)

The Kaplan practice exam is really hard. However I think the NCEES sample exam is too easy. The PPI exams is in between the two.


----------



## Dark Knight (Feb 12, 2010)

CLTEE49 said:


> The Kaplan practice exam is really hard. However I think the NCEES sample exam is too easy. The PPI exams is in between the two.


Kaplan's it is not PE format and it is difficult. My advice would be to work both the Kaplan's and the NCEES' as preparation. I promise you will pass. There is no way to fail if you really do that and put 100% effort. Leave the NCEES to the end. Work first the Practice Test from Kaplan.

One more thing...do not buy or try the Kaplan's review. It is worthless.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 12, 2010)

Dark Knight said:


> Kaplan's it is not PE format and it is difficult. My advice would be to work both the Kaplan's and the NCEES' as preparation. I promise you will pass. There is no way to fail if you really do that and put 100% effort. Leave the NCEES to the end. Work first the Practice Test from Kaplan.
> One more thing...do not buy or try the Kaplan's review. It is worthless.


Thanks for the tip Dark Knight. Is this the Kaplan practice test (for the power discipline) you are referring to?


----------



## Dark Knight (Feb 12, 2010)

^^^Yes it is.

Remember, the format it is not the format used in the test and it is not easy. You will have to work hard on your basic concepts and think but that will pay off the day of the test. Take my word on that one. Do not get frustrated or discouraged. Keep pushing.


----------

